# Anzeigetafel?



## danielde (29. April 2005)

Ich möchte mit Photoshop gerne einmal eine Anzeigtafe erstelen, so wie es sie früher (einfarbig mit den einzelnen Lampen) noch beim Fussball gab (heute hat man ja schon oft Leinwände)Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funkioniert?


----------



## extracuriosity (29. April 2005)

Was soll denn das drauf? Nur Text oder auch einfache Formen?


----------



## danielde (29. April 2005)

Text würde eigentlich reichen. Am besten mit so einem Neoneffekt oder sowas (den Text)


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Mai 2005)

Also erstmal musst du dir überlegen, wie so eine "alte" Anzeigetafel funktioniert. Die hat eine bestimmte Matrix, die aus einem sich wiederholdendem Muster besteht (meist Kreise, Rechtecke oder Dreiecke). Also erstellst du zuerst dieses einzelne Element auf einer tarnsparenten Ebene, idealerweise schon in der richtigen Größe und Farbe. Wichtig ist, dass du den Platz nicht vergisst, der zwischen den einzelnen Elementen liegt. Jetzt markierst du alles (Element plus Rand) und definierst ein neues Muster. Vorher ggf. die Hintergrundebene löschen, sodass du wirklich eine Transparenz im Muster erhältst.
Nun beginnt die Arbeit mit der eigentlichen Anzeigetafel.
Erstmal den Hintergrund so füllen, wie du ihn haben willst (grau, schwarz, ein Verlauf, wie auch immer). Jetzt füllst du eine neue Ebene mit dem vorher erstellten Raster und duplizierst sie. Die unter Ebene ist für die nicht geschalteten Elemente, die obere für die geschalteten.
Jetzt wirds kompliziert. Hier ist dann deine Kreativität gefragt. Du musst dir überlegen, welche Schrift deine Matrix zulässt. Also am besten ganz altmodisch mit Bleistift und Papier. Wie kannst du aus den die vorliegenden Elementen Buchstaben formen?
Wenn du das hingekriegt hast, markiere die enstsprechenden Elemente mit dem Zauberstab auf der oberen Ebene und fülle sie mit der "Schriftfarbe". Jetzt wird die Auswahl invertiert und der Rest der nichtbenötigten Matrix gelöscht. Um den Neonschein zu verwirklichen, kannst du noch den Ebeneneffekt "Schein nach außen" verwenden.
Wenn du noch einen Rand drumrum haben willst, einfach die Arbeitsfläche entsprechend erweitern und was schönes basteln.
Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: Falls du Probleme mit der Schrift hast, kannst du dich ja mal inspirieren lassen, indem du nach "dot font", "led font" oder "matrix font" suchst, wobei letzteres halt oft auf den Film verweist.


----------



## LRK (8. Juli 2005)

Ich wollt' sowas auch mal machen allerdings habe ich kein brauchbares Bild von einer Detailaufnahme solcher Tafeln gefunden. Das würd' mir aber schon sehr halfen, da ich ein anderes Verfahren versuche möchte.


----------



## hotschen (8. Juli 2005)

Machs dir doch einfach:
Lade einen geeigneten Font runter (z.B. hier und spiele damit rum. Sollten bei dem Font keine "ausgeschalteten LED's" dabei sein, einfach mehrere Textebenen mit unterschiedlichem Text übereinander legen, bis alle Punkte ausgefüllt sind, anschliessend auf eine Ebene reduzieren, Deckkraft runtersetzen und Fertig ist dein Grundgerüst.


----------

